

API for Bike Sharing Networks around the world - idupree
http://www.citybik.es/

======
ismaelc
Added the API to Mashape!
[https://www.mashape.com/community/citybikes](https://www.mashape.com/community/citybikes)
(Disclosure: I work for Mashape)

